# No Iphone for city Fido & Canada Unltd plans



## Maxme (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone...first post for me ! :clap: 

I called fido for the 3rd time since friday. today...new suprise, apparently all customers that have a city fido plan or like myself the Canada unlimited plan
will not be eligible for renewal 6 months before the end of their contract for a 2 year plan or 14 months for a 3 year plan. They said they were currently looking at new procedures but if ever they would renew my plan in the next few weeks, i will have to pay that bulls''t 6.95 access fee from now on. this is a copy paste of Fido's website relating to conditions on the iphone purchase:

_** If you already have an agreement, you can renew it to get a 8GB 3G iPhone for $249 or a 16GB 3G iPhone for $349. You'll also receive a $50 credit on your first or second invoice if you subscribe to a monthly plan over $30. Renewals can be made 6 months before your agreement ends on a 2-year plan and 14 months before it ends on a 3-year plan._

Can't see anywhere these specific conditions for special plans like city fido or my plan. This company is runned like a mickey mouse operation and they are seriously pushing my patience to be polite....

So...no Iphone for me and no 6 gig for 30 $...

anyone else in the same boat.................???​


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

yep that would be me as well. 

in my case i have cityfido. and would rather drop the idea of owning an iphone than dropping my cityfido especially considering the rates they are offering on iphone plans. 

the only add-on that had become interesting was the 6gb extra plan. but if that means having to turn the whole world around, then im not interested. I guess we will have to see what the deal is on July 24th. 

But as you mentioned, they are starting to push my patience too. But i guess thats the idea with our plans, they want us to ditch them in favor of some new plans. But if on july 24th the solution isnt interesting, im getting an unlocked phone (not even iphone) with capable Wifi and that will be the end of it.


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

I just typed a long reply and for some reason it never got posted.....grrrrrrrr.

Well Maxme, yep, im on the same boat as you. 

I have CityFido though, and i wont drop it for anything especially when you look at the iphones plans being offered. 

The only interesting thing for me would have been the 6gb add-on, but if it means attaching new "small" fees to my plan they can forget about it. 

I guess we will have to see what the announcement is on July 24th, but if it isnt interesting or fair, ill drop the idea of getting the iphone (which was interesting because i have a 180 fido points just sitting there) and go for an unlocked phone with capable wifi. Im not ready to sign a 3 year contract on something im not 100 % convinced of.


----------



## kamranhsiddiqi (Jul 12, 2008)

yea i got city fido too and wasn't eligible for the upgrade. they said i'd have to wait till July 24. I'm guessing that is around the time they'll be selling them contract free?


----------



## iphoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*CityFido and iphone*

Just a heads up to other CityFido plan holders.

Just spoke with Fido about the "july 24th announcement" and here's the big news.



If you are willing to add the System Access Fee to your CityFido plan, you can extend your contract by another three years, no matter how far into your current CityFido agreement you may be.

Only then are you even eligible for an iphone, there is not even an option to obtain one at a higher price.

For me, so not worth an extra $90/year for the rest of my life, as I'm sure like the rest of the original CityFido customers, I never plan on giving it up.

If anyone hears anything different, please post it, as there is always the possibilty I was misinformed, or the details could change....


----------



## LengJia (Jul 23, 2008)

That's BS! That's still nothing new for those that ARE in their renewal window..

The problem is the SAF (System Access Fee).. that costs alot $250 for 3 years and + tax on top.. 

fido!.. wtf is that? I want the iPhone, but i can't cause they released a spectacular plan several years ago and i signed up for it..


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I know right... I don't want to pay the saf either.

Seriously if i'm going to pay the saf, i'd want two damn phones!

or something like free phone upgrade each new release of iphone... obviously not realistic.


----------



## tarisea (Aug 15, 2008)

*Held Hostage By Fido*

I have the old original City Fido with the wider coverage area. I won't give it up for anything because there is nothing that even comes close to it. Fido and I do have one thing in common. We seriously hate each other. I thought it was all in my head that they were being mean to me to get me to leave because of my package until I called up for my husbands account one day and they were sweet as pie.
As for the iPhone, if you are a blackberry user don't do it. Every blackberry user that has tried the iPhone has hated it, including me. It took 2 days for me to decide to return it or throw it out of a moving car.
I would so love to go to Rogers they have the nicest phone but they refuse to meet my package.

Down with Fido!!!!


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

if I had the city fido plan, I will NOT give it up for any other plan, no matter how much credit Fido offers me, and one day when I die  , I will pass this plan to the next generation or donate it to a chatty teenager :lmao: .


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

tarisea said:


> I have the old original City Fido with the wider coverage area. I won't give it up for anything because there is nothing that even comes close to it. Fido and I do have one thing in common. We seriously hate each other. I thought it was all in my head that they were being mean to me to get me to leave because of my package until I called up for my husbands account one day and they were sweet as pie.
> As for the iPhone, if you are a blackberry user don't do it. Every blackberry user that has tried the iPhone has hated it, including me. It took 2 days for me to decide to return it or throw it out of a moving car.
> I would so love to go to Rogers they have the nicest phone but they refuse to meet my package.
> 
> Down with Fido!!!!


City Fido is the best plan ever, don't leave for Rogers. If you are a blackberry user, find a good unlocked one on ebay. Fido is far better than Rogers, unfortunately you sometimes get people in good moods and sometimes people in bad moods when you call in. It's like that with any business. The iPhone is in a different realm than blackberry, whether you think it's better or not. For me, the iPhone is way better for the ease of use, multimedia and just about everything else it does.


----------



## garthbreaks (Feb 24, 2005)

*Has anyone thought about filing complaints with the Better Business Bureau?*

Fido seems awful proud of their J.D. Power customer satisfaction rating (which I have trouble believing based on my experience). 
I'm thinking of filing a complaint with the BBB regarding the addition of SAF (as it then is no longer a renewal of our plans, it becomes a different plan).
What are everyone's thoughts? Would it make a difference? Is there a point to doing this?
Canadian Council of Better Business Bureaus - Complain > About a Company or Charity


----------



## edmondk (Jul 14, 2008)

what is it that is so great about the City Fido Plans?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Kudos, I hope you start a ruckus! I think it really is sad what Fido has done with the SAF and the city fido plans. You are right they change the plan into something different.


----------

